# Wisconsin - John Deere 5083e



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

2012 John Deere 5083e MFWD tractor with the optional heavy duty loader and 84" bucket. Has cab with radio, heat and A/C. 1200 hours. Pre DEF and emissions control. Front loader has skid steer quick attach bracket to take skid steer attachments. Extra set of Mighty Mow turf tires and rims that haven't been used. Good tires. Needs no work. 2 extra sets of hydraulics in back and hoses run to front for front attachments. Has fenders attached on front wheels and fender extenders on rear.

$34,000


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

You still have the tractor for sale


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes


----------

